# High Arch feet



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

I use superfeet arch support works for me. Most boots have generic soles that dont give much support so buy some insoles that are made for high arches  That is the easiest and faster way to fix your problem.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

ya, get yourself some superfeet greens.


----------

